# Got One this morning at 7:30



## q2xlbowhunter (Dec 28, 2004)

Great buck, congradulations. I think he will score somewhere around 115 to 120"


Chris.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

That's a beaut! Congratulations!


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

Very nice buck......even for a mathews shooter...LOL
Just kidding.... congratulations

Andy


----------



## Mattones (Sep 25, 2008)

great looking buck!


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

congrats :thumb:


----------



## dmarwick (Aug 23, 2007)

Good looking buck. Congrats


----------



## joebowhunter (Dec 9, 2007)

good buck 125+


----------



## c'dn-eh? (Feb 23, 2005)

Nice deer!!! ( 120ish):thumbs_up


----------



## Landscaping (Jul 23, 2007)

*What city are you guys from???*

just seeing if you guys are close to me here in Durham Region.


----------



## Engine10 (Sep 6, 2007)

This is a nice deer you've got here, I'd say 120ish, looks like very few deductions. Thank you for your comments on the deer I got. 
Angus


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice looking buck, looks as if he'll close to 115" most likely. live just outside of Mount Albert, hunt a small peice of land there or I hunt where I started out hunting just outside of Coboconk north of Lindsay.

Matt


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Awesome buck - congratulations - 120+ ? :darkbeer: :thumbs_up :tongue:


----------



## Compoundschütze (Oct 26, 2007)

It's a great Buck, congratulations
Good hunting!:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


Cs


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Very nice buck!


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

Nice buck! I live in bowmanville


----------



## Landscaping (Jul 23, 2007)

*Thanks everyone*

I'm after a larger one this week. I just found standing corn and there still scrapping and re-freshening them after each snow fall this past week. I have a camera over looking the scrapes. Cant wait to see whats there.


----------



## camo 800 (Dec 2, 2008)

congrat nice buck


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Where's the snow? Tell me you guys have snow!

We're swimming in it!

Nice Deer!


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice one, I'd say he's 120+

He's got some weight to him as well


----------

